# To Slay A Dragon in the Token System [Recruitment Ongoing]



## Rune (Dec 13, 2013)

Is anyone out there interested in playing a game that uses strategy and cinematic imagination instead of chance to drive it's tension?

If so, sign up here to play through EN Publishing's adventure, _To Slay A Dragon_, run with a revised version of the game system I entered into the 7-Day RPG contest a few months back.  It's a simple and fast-moving system that should be well-suited to this format.

If you are interested, you can download the revised rules for the _Token System_ here.

The game is in progress over here, but recruitment is ongoing, so feel free to join in any time!


----------



## sehmerus (Dec 13, 2013)

*I am in*

I am in, Pre-mades or Character creation?


----------



## Rune (Dec 14, 2013)

Create your own, but we'll be playing with a few minor adjustments for flavor and to better work with the play-by-post format. 


First, to feel a little more like starting at first level, characters will begin with only three attributes, one at Rank 2 and the others at Rank 1.  Starting Tokens will therefore be 4. Don't worry; advancement will happen pretty quickly. 


Because there won't be "sessions" per se, I'll break up sessions for players to advance their attributes and refresh all Token Pools as feels natural according to the pace of the narrative.


Speaking of advancement, we will be using a simpler version that accomplishes the same things without all the bookkeeping.  At the end of any "session" in which a character has made a maximum bid with every attribute (not including temporary attributes, of course), that character may either advance an attribute by one to a maximum of Rank 5 or create a new attribute at Rank 1 (hello, multiclassing!).

If a character did not max out all attributes, the player can choose a number of attributes equal to the number that didn't get maxed out (not necessarily the same ones) to designate as having been used with a maximum bid during the next "session" (whether or not they actually _do_ get maxed during the next "session").   In this way, early advancements should happen once a "session" and later ones should happen at least once every two.


Assuming we have multiple players, to keep things moving (and because there are neither turns, nor turn orders), I'll resolve multiple characters' actions concurrently, as long as they don't directly relate or interfere with each other.  Indirectly doing so should be okay.

Assisting each other by setting each other up with your own actions is another matter.  Players will need to voice their intention to do so before I begin to bid in an exchange.  Once I begin the process of resolving someone's action, I don't want to retcon to start an earlier one.  That could get complicated. 


As the module I'll be adapting is designed for Pathfinder, the setting will be D&Dish Fantasy.  Please make a character that fits.


----------



## sehmerus (Dec 14, 2013)

*Lord Gavin Darnathius "The Duke of Rogues"*

*
*


----------



## Rune (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks good sehmerus.  Of course, the inventory list is optional, but having it could open up some temporary attributes somewhere down the line.

Speaking of which, temporary attributes used in a beneficial way will be able to be added into a bid without doubling the cost.  Temporary attributes used against you will automatically double the bid cost AND will have to be included in any relevant action.


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok. This looks interesting. I have been interested in playing something a little different, and this is a little different. It reminds me a little of Active Exploits, a dice-less system by Precise Intermedia Games. I like the idea of making resource management the central mechanism. It will be interesting to see how this plays with a conventional adventure.

_To Slay a Dragon_ is a good choice. I have a copy, but haven't done any more than skim the introduction. I couldn't tell you what is involved other than ... um, there is a town with some stuff going on and a dungeon somewhere, possibly with a dragon in it? 

I have had a quick look through the system. I haven't got as far as a character. I was thinking that that I would look at some sort of a companion for Lord Gavin.

Anyway, colour me interested.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Dec 16, 2013)

So I started with one of my favourite concepts, the ranger.

Hunting 2
Archery 1
Survival 1

First Impressions: Character creation doesn't take very long. The slowest part was deciding the best terms for the Attributes - Hunting (includes both tracking and killing) or Tracking (narrower than hunting, but perhaps also applicable to runaways and bandits), Archery vs Fighting (to incorporate knife and axe).

Going by the attribute descriptions, not the most inspiring character - Mediocre as a Hunter, Barely Proficient at Archery and Survival. While I understand that the descriptions are just that, descriptions, the terms do have a impact on how the characters are viewed.

I wasn't sure if Archery and Survival should/could be incorporated into Hunting. In the end, I decided to keep them as separate Attributes as they are key concepts, and I figured it might help. Otherwise I would have added Animal Handler and Storyteller. Or perhaps Law. 

thotd


----------



## Rune (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks good,  [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION].  Don't worry about potential overlap of your attributes; that'll help when you want to combine them during action resolution.  And you'll have plenty of opportunities to broaden the scope of your character as you advance.

If you both are more or less ready, we'll begin soonish.  If anyone else wants to join in (even as the campaign progresses), please do!  Just post in this thread.


----------



## Rune (Dec 17, 2013)

*Magnitude Clarifications*

Here's a clarification of the Magnitude ratings that incorporates more variables than does the chart in the rules document.  Hopefully this will eliminate potential confusion while also allowing for more flexibility in interpretation.

*0:*  The results of this exchange might affect a single target for mere moments with effects that are annoying or of limited utility. 

*1:*  The results of this exchange might affect a handful of targets for hours with effects that are a hindrance or are noticeably useful.

*2:*  The results of this exchange might affect a sizable group of targets for days with effects that present a significant obstacle or are in some way pivotal. 

*3:*  The results of this exchange might affect a multitude of targets for months with effects that are crippling or extraordinarily helpful. 

*4:*  The results of this exchange might affect a plethora of targets for years with effects that are devastating or game-changing.


----------



## doghead (Dec 17, 2013)

TSAD Website said:
			
		

> Holdenshire is a peaceful county.  Ruled by Lord Pemberton, the villages of Hengistbury and Thornbury exist in a friendly rivalry.
> 
> Winter is over, and Hengistbury is experiencing a warm, dry Spring. The summer county fair is already being organized, the Fair Committee headed as always by Lady Sybill Pemberton, and the village is its usual bustling, cheerful self.
> 
> ...




*Hector Weiss*

Hunting the beasts 2
Killing at a distance 1
Surviving far from home 1

Description

Hector stands a shade under six feet and is still carrying the lankiness of youth. It will be a few more years before he grows into his skin. He has clear blue eyes, a pleasant enough face and mop of long dark hair tied back with a series of rags, strips of leather and other stuff. 

At 19 years old, Hector is one of the youngest of the Rangers. And while he has learnt a great deal in the 18 months he has been a Warden, he has a long way to go before the old hands see him as more than a whelp. While not overly ambitious, this summer, Hector hopes to be finally allowed to patrol the wilderness solo. That been said, with all that has been going on lately, solo patrols are becoming less the norm than the exception even among the more experienced Rangers, especially when going up river.

Like most Rangers, Hector carries a bow, a hand axe and stout knife. The axe is handy if things get sticky. Its also good for chopping wood. If out for more than a day, he takes an swag - an oiled leather wrapped around a blanket itself wrapped around a few camping and trapping materials.​
I don't know if there are rangers, if not I can re-write. I know that you said Inventory lists are optional, but they help me get a feel for the character, and provide a bit of colour.

thotd


----------



## Rune (Dec 19, 2013)

[MENTION=79866]sehmerus[/MENTION]: Jaggers has informed Gavin that the Darnathius family has a secret hidden away in the small rural village of Hengistbury.  Given the strong implication that this secret is one of great importance, may we assume that your path has led you there and pick up at that point? 

 [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION]:  Hengistbury has one Ranger, Brand Torek.  Two questions for you: is Hector a native of Hengistbury and what is the nature of his relationship with Brand?


----------



## doghead (Dec 19, 2013)

Rune said:


> [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION]:  Hengistbury has one Ranger, Brand Torek.  Two questions for you: is Hector a native of Hengistbury and what is the nature of his relationship with Brand?




One ranger. OK, will need to rework my background a bit. I was thinking native of the area. But perhaps his grandparents moved there before Hector's parents were born, so Hector would be considered native, but not yet 'local' (that might take a few more generations). Or is it the other way around. Anyway, native or came to area from elsewhere if that works better. Perhaps sent there to study under Torek. Not sure how formalised the ranger organisation is in the setting.

thotd


----------



## Rune (Dec 19, 2013)

Torek answers to the local Lord, who really doesn't have need of a whole organization of Rangers.  Torek could certainly have taken on an apprentice, however.


----------



## sehmerus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Gavins quest begins*

Gavin Would head out to the town as anticipated, However he would send a servant ahead of him to arrange his room at the inn (must be a certain quality for Gavin to keep up his presence.) the Servant is also instructed to gather any information via rumors and people of interest and report their findings with Gavin when he arrives.



> to clarify Gavins Traits=
> Misdirection: forcing a mark to focus on something irrelevant and forgetting about something relevant, this has 2 common uses 1- Sleight of Hand (pick pocket, Card Tricks) as well as 2= Feinting a physical attack to dodge attacks, tho the Disadvantage Im giving Gavin is it can only be used against a single mark at a time (I cannot misdirect more than one attack at a time, when outnumbered.
> 
> Fencing: unlike choosing swords, Knives. Fencing is an art that encompasses all one handed weapons and their use in one-on-one combat. the advantage of the Fencing trait is that it covers all one handed blade weapons,but the disadvantage Is that it only applies to one-on-one combat. when out numbered a Fencing master must devote his attention to a single target at a time whether it is offensively or defensively.
> ...


----------



## Rune (Dec 19, 2013)

sehmerus said:


> Gavin Would head out to the town as anticipated, However he would send a servant ahead of him to arrange his room at the inn (must be a certain quality for Gavin to keep up his presence.) the Servant is also instructed to gather any information via rumors and people of interest and report their findings with Gavin when he arrives.




Tell me a little more about the servant.


----------



## sehmerus (Dec 20, 2013)

*Gavins Servant "Chadsworth"*

Gavins Chosen Servant would Be Chadsworth. an older butler type who is well fluent in business and diverse in languages abroad, also knows the little things that Gavin likes as far as food, Room conditions, and the like. Weather or not Chadsworth is loyal to the family, or to Jaggers is unknown for certain of Gavin, all he knows that since he was a boy Chadsworth has been there for him. Chadsworth background is purposely a mystery. as many times as Gavin has implored him to give him even the slightest ear of a tail, Chadsworth often changes the subject of finds task needed to be done far away.  But in the years Gavin knows no other who has seem to either know, or experienced as much adventures in their "young days" as what he invasions Chadsworth. A current wager going around the Darnathius estate as to which profession Chadsworth was before coming to work off his dept to Gavins Great Great Grandfather. gavin has his money on Pirate King. others think Royal Protectorate of the King. but until Chadsworth wishes to talk, or is tricked to do so. No one will ever know.



> OOC: Chadsworth is Gavins primary go to servant, he is half Alfred and half Shepard Book. a Butler who seems to have an awful lot of military, and political history. as to Chadsworth actual backstory i will leave that to the narrator. and as a player would rather be left in the dark unless it becomes relevant to the story. (i guess i would like to learn  the same time Gavin does)  Chadsworth employs various other servants of little consequence to Gavin. to do the mediocre tasks of cleaning and taking care of stuff. Chadsworth is unlike Servants in that he has developed a relationship with Gavin since he was a boy, and is not afraid in inform Gavin when he is being childish, fool hearty, and or unwise. Chadsworth prides himself in his studies of cultures and often shares this knowledge with Gavin as his tutor.


----------



## Bloody Feather (Dec 24, 2013)

*I'll be your huckleberry*

I'll play your game Rune. I'll be playing an Elven mage. I'll get the details in later but here is the character.

Name: Pantsyfants
Race: Elf
Magic:2
Lore:1
Elf Racial Traits:1


----------



## doghead (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey Rune,

Still here, been lurking. I am assuming that you will create an IC thread once you are ready to roll.

Welcome Bloody Feather. _Panstyfants?_

thotd


----------



## Bloody Feather (Dec 24, 2013)

*Thanks for the welcome*

Hey Doghead, thanks for the welcome. I am a long time player, but this is my first online game. As for the name, I tend to play elves, and when I told Rune I would be joining his online game He asked if I would be playing one of my fancy pants elves again. Of course, I think the fancyness of the pants are irrelevant, it's is the hero inside them that matters (but for the record, the pants are gorgeous).


----------



## Bloody Feather (Dec 24, 2013)

*Character Description*

Pancyfants is a 125 year old wood elf (I'm basing that on the typical suggested age for a young adult elf in DnD, let me know if that won't jive). His magical focuses are abjuration, conjuration, and divination. Pancyfants is the child of an tailor named Springwine (dad) and a Loremaster's assistant (mother) named Late Blossom. Showing a natural disposition for investigation, and a talent for magic, Pancyfants spent much of his youth under the wing of his much older sister Moss who taught him every thing he knows about magic. His humble background has inspired strong ambition, causing Pancyfants to seek out opportunities to help solve problems as a child in his forest village of Silver Thicket. Upon reaching adulthood, his ambition turned to wanderlust and Pancyfants left Silver Thicket to begin a career in adventuring. His goal is to bring renown to his family by becoming a famous adventurer. He stands 6 feet 3 inches tall with a slender build, brown hair that is kept braided (french style, not corn rows),  wears azure robes and walks with a staff made from driftwood.


----------



## Rune (Dec 26, 2013)

doghead said:


> Hey Rune,
> 
> Still here, been lurking. I am assuming that you will create an IC thread once you are ready to roll.
> 
> ...




Yes.  This will be soon.  In the meantime, I wanted to tell you that, as Warden, Brand Torek also serves as Sheriff and has a few part-time deputies.  Would Hector be one of these?


----------



## doghead (Dec 26, 2013)

Rune said:


> Yes.  This will be soon.  In the meantime, I wanted to tell you that, as Warden, Brand Torek also serves as Sheriff and has a few part-time deputies.  Would Hector be one of these?




Sure. I think that in one of the first drafts of the character I mentioned Law as an Attribute of interest. Serving as a part time deputy would fit the bill nicely.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Dec 26, 2013)

Bloody Feather said:


> ... Of course, I think the fancyness of the pants are irrelevant, it's is the hero inside them that matters (but for the record, the pants are gorgeous).




Good response. Made me laugh. Might have to look into getting something gorgeous for Hector.

Still, Hector is not going to call anyone _Pantsyfants_. I am going to have to come up with something else for him to use.

thotd


----------



## Rune (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay, we're just about ready to go.  I'd just like to generate one more background related hook from each of you.

 [MENTION=79866]sehmerus[/MENTION],  [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION], and  [MENTION=6694751]Bloody Feather[/MENTION], we will begin with the assumption that each of your characters has been in town for at least some small amount of time.

Could each of you please choose one other player's character and tell us one rumor your character has heard about him?


----------



## sehmerus (Jan 1, 2014)

*Gavins Rumor*

Over the course of his travels Gavin has heard a Rumor that Pansyfants is actually an Elven Heir who is venturing away from his society of elven culture to be more of a free spirit. weather or not this is accurate Gavin does not know, but he must assume it is true, because if it proves to be true it makes him a powerful ally, and if it is not true then maybe the rumor alone will pre send him being an ally as a possible advantage.


----------



## Bloody Feather (Jan 2, 2014)

*Pancyfants's Rumor*

Gavins mysterious servant Chadsworth bears a striking resemblance to a man who who would trade in exotic fabrics with Pancyfants's father, when Pancyfants was much younger. If it is the same person, he was known as a renowned sailor and adventurer, Captain of the vessel _The Weeping Dutchess_, and should by all means be incredibly wealthy and enjoying a cushy retirement somewhere. This would suggest Chadsworth has either lost his fortune, or acts as a servant to Gavin for some unknown loyalty to his family, of course, that is if it is the same person.....


----------



## Rune (Jan 6, 2014)

*Shall we begin?*

[MENTION=79866]sehmerus[/MENTION],  [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION], and  [MENTION=6694751]Bloody Feather[/MENTION]:

The game is afoot.


----------



## doghead (Jan 9, 2014)

Rune said:


> The game is afoot.




Yay!

I get back to you on a rumour or two. I need to get my own game up to speed asap.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey  [MENTION=79866]sehmerus[/MENTION] - are you still with us? Pull you finger out. The games have begun!

thotd


----------



## doghead (Jan 11, 2014)

Rune said:


> Goblins, kobolds, and the like are certainly legend to most locals.  If you think one of your attributes might give you a more skilled assessment, go ahead and make your case and your bid.




Well this seems like as good a time as any to find out what I don't know.

My first thought was I don't really know how important the "sighting" is, if it is at all, so have no idea what the "payoff for success would be." But after some thought, I realised that I needed to think about it differently. 

So - Hector's focus is currently on the Wardens task. But he likes Adriane which makes her significant in a narrative sense. So is the possibility of something lurking around the village. His Hunting 2 seems appropriate here - he would have more than the ordinary level of experience of things that lurk and prowl. So I would bid *1 token*, with the pay-off being ... and this is where I still struggle. This is harder than a knowledge check!

Ok. how about this - the payoff for success is that Hector gives the information an appropriate priority allowing him to act in a timely manner if necessary.

thotd


----------



## Rune (Jan 12, 2014)

doghead said:


> Well this seems like as good a time as any to find out what I don't know.
> 
> My first thought was I don't really know how important the "sighting" is, if it is at all, so have no idea what the "payoff for success would be." But after some thought, I realised that I needed to think about it differently.
> 
> ...




I know that it's probably not how things are done for most play-by-post games, but I would really like to keep all of action resolution in the other thread.  For a few reasons (if you're interested):


Because recruitment for this game will be ongoing until the game concludes, I don't want anyone to feel like they may need slog through a whole bunch of pages in this thread just to sign up (nor do I want to accidentally miss someone!). 


I'd like for anyone reading the game to have a clearer understanding of what they're reading and how it works. 


I'm doing most of my writing on a tablet and it's a lot easier for me not to have to switch back and forth between tabs in my browser while I'm doing so.

If you would kindly repost your bid over in the other thread, I'll respond there. 

Oh, and I'm still looking for that rumor!


----------



## Rune (Jan 23, 2014)

[MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION]:

Any chance of a rumor any time soon?


----------



## doghead (Jan 25, 2014)

Rune said:


> [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION]:
> 
> Any chance of a rumor any time soon?




Yeah, sorry. 

I ran into a bit of a wall with this one. It has also been pretty busy, and I have been struggling a bit just to hold my own at the moment in the IC threads, let alone get ahead of the game. Things should be a little quieter over the next few days, and I managed to get a reasonably decent night sleep. So hopefully I should have something soon.

thotd


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2014)

Rune said:


> Okay, we're just about ready to go.  I'd just like to generate one more background related hook from each of you.
> 
> [MENTION=79866]sehmerus[/MENTION],  [MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION], and  [MENTION=6694751]Bloody Feather[/MENTION], we will begin with the assumption that each of your characters has been in town for at least some small amount of time.
> 
> Could each of you please choose one other player's character and tell us one rumor your character has heard about him?




We kind of skipped over the _assumption that each of your characters has been in town for at least some small amount of time_ and went straight to introductions. So rather than _a rumour heard_, I went more with _background related hooks_. Purely suggestions of course ...

*Gavin*

Gavin's father was betrayed by his elder sister, Gavin's aunt. She had hopes, with the disgrace of her brother, the title would fall to her (It didn't work out as planned, but the Aunt is not finished yet). Jagger knows this because it was he that acted as the middle man. Jagger has told Gavin the former, but not the latter. Jagger is playing the long game, one day he hopes to be ennobled and leave behind the life of a thief.

*Pancyfants* aka Slim

Pancyfants didn't so much choose to leave Silver Thicket as was encouraged to do so. He just didn't 'fit in'. Well breed elves were not supposed to be so nosy (not everyone appreciated the young elf's efforts at 'problem solving'), nor to make friends with a wolf rider from one of the nearby goblin tribes.


----------



## doghead (Feb 2, 2014)

Its all gone very quiet on the Hengistbury front.

So who is still here?

thotd


----------



## Rune (Feb 7, 2014)

doghead said:


> We kind of skipped over the _assumption that each of your characters has been in town for at least some small amount of time_ and went straight to introductions. So rather than _a rumour heard_, I went more with _background related hooks_. Purely suggestions of course ...
> 
> *Gavin*
> 
> ...




I'll take those as rumors (an approach I wanted to take to give you all--and me--a sense of how the community views your characters).


----------



## Rune (Feb 7, 2014)

[MENTION=8243]doghead[/MENTION],  [MENTION=79866]sehmerus[/MENTION], and  [MENTION=6694751]Bloody Feather[/MENTION], the game continues!


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2014)

Still very quiet around here. So what are you thinking  [MENTION=67]Rune[/MENTION]?  I am quite keen to see how this system works, as well as give TSaD a run. It would be a shame to see this game die. But at the moment it seems to be dying a death of a thousand silences.

thotd


----------



## sehmerus (Feb 14, 2014)

*Email box is empty*

I'm still here, just haven't had any activity in the inbox I was thinking maybe doing a game over at roll20.com. Or fantasy grounds or something?? I might even be able to try and run it ( best way to Lear a system is run it) lol tho I'd only wanna do it if the system author was to join and be able to critique me while playing so I completely understand the system.


----------



## doghead (Feb 14, 2014)

Try checking the Playing the Game forum now and then. Or check your Settings page (top right corner, next to the log out button) when you log in. It will list every subscribed thread that has updated since you last read the thread.

thotd


----------



## Rune (Feb 14, 2014)

sehmerus said:


> I'm still here, just haven't had any activity in the inbox I was thinking maybe doing a game over at roll20.com. Or fantasy grounds or something?? I might even be able to try and run it ( best way to Lear a system is run it) lol tho I'd only wanna do it if the system author was to join and be able to critique me while playing so I completely understand the system.




There has been some activity in the other thread that is directly relevant to your character.  You should check in on it. 

As for criticism, I'm sure that wouldn't be warranted.   Suggestions, sure.


----------



## sehmerus (Mar 4, 2014)

*Grrrrrr*

I apologize guys I have been checking the forums , and for some reason i no longer get any email notifications. not sure whats going on. I wonder if this would be better maybe moved onto a Facebook group/ google hangout / or Roll20.com  or something? for some reason I'm having terrible luck with this forum.or if you want  throw me a email when something comes up and ill try and get on. but for the first few weeks there it was working perfectly sending me email notifications and such whenever anyone posted in the game.Dave Russell -- Sehmerus@yahoo.com


----------



## doghead (Mar 4, 2014)

sehmerus said:


> I apologize guys I have been checking the forums




Look for these handy little icons - View attachment 60837. They tell you when a thread has been updated.



sehmerus said:


> I wonder if this would be better maybe moved onto a Facebook group/ google hangout / or Roll20.com  or something?




I have in the past played on a number of sites. But now I just game here. I like the simplicity of Enworld, and the fact that everything is in one place. I also like the people. So I will take pass on on any move.

thotd


----------

